# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) >  Ιταλικά ταχύπλοα [Italian Highspeed]

## giorgos_249

*Ταχύπλοο αδερφάκι  του Corsica express three μόνο που έχει δύο καταπέλτες οχημάτων και είναι μικρότερο από το corsica express three . Έχει μεγαλύτερο γκαράζ από τα highspeed αλλά χωράει λιγότερους επιβάτες. Δέστε χαρακτηριστικά*

*Διαστάσεις: 101,75 x 14,50 x 2,00 m.* 
*Ταχύτητα : 39 κόμβοι*
*Επιβάτες :450*
*Οχήματα :129*
*Κατασκευή : 1993*

*Φωτογραφίες*

----------


## starce

Poli krima giati h Tirrenia to exi stamatisi edo arketa xronia.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στο guizzo ειχε γινει πολυ εκτενες αφιερωμα στο περιοδικο εφοπλιστης τον νοεμβριο του 1993 τοτε που ουτε φανταζομασταν τετοια σκαφη στη ελλαδα!Σημερα ηρθαν ειδαν και απομυθοποιηθηκαν!

----------


## Stylianos

το GUIZZO είναι φανταστικό ταχύπλοο,παρόλο που εχει λίγη χωριτικότητα επιβατών,το μόνο άσχημο ειναι πως καταναλώνει εκπληκτικά πολυ...και αυτος ειναι και ο λόγως που η Siremar (θυγατρική της Tirrenia) το έχει σταματίσει εδω και πολύ καιρό,αυτά τα σκάφη δυστυχώς δεν έπιασαν στην Ιταλία...να σημειωσω εδώ οτι ειναι αδελφό του CORSICA EXPRESS και του SCATTO... :Wink: 

ARIES:Ένα απο τα γνωστά ταχύπλοα σκάφη της Tirrenia στην Ιταλία.Nαυπηγήθηκε το 1998 στα Fincantieri και δρομολογήθηκε στην γραμμή Civitavecchia-Olbia με αλλαγές το 1996 έπιανε και Genoa,καθώς και Porto Torres.To 2004 πια παροπλίστηκε λογω της υπερκατανάλωσης του...δυστυχως και τα άλλα τρια αδελφά του ακολούθησαν την ίδια μοίρα... :Sad: 

ΤΑURUS:Αδελφό του Aries,ναυπηγήθηκε το 1998 στα Fincantieri για λογαριασμό της Tirrenia,και μαζί με το αδελφό του,μπήκε στη γραμμή Civitavecchia-Olbia,αργότερα στη γραμμή Fiumicino-Golfo Aranci.Aλλά δυστυχώς παροπλίστηκε στην Γένοβα το 2004 λόγω της υπερβολικής κατανάλωσης του...

CAPRICORN:Ναυπηγήθηκε μαζί με το αδελφό του Scorpio για την Tirrenia ένα χρόνο αργότερα απο τα άλλα αδελφά του (Aries,Taurus) το 1999.Δρομολογήθηκε στην γραμμή Genoa-Porto Torres-Olbia,Civitavecchia-Olbia.To 2003 παροπλίστηκε στην Γένοβα,αλλά οχι για  πολύ,γιατί ένα χρονο μετα μπήκε στην γραμμή Fiumicino-Golfo Aranci οπου και έμεινε μέχρι το 2005.Το 2006 πέρασε στην διαχείρηση της θυγατρικής Siremar η οποία το δρομολόγησε στην γραμμή Neapel-Lipari-Milazzo.

SCORPIO:Αδελφά του τα Aries,Taurus,Capricorn,ναυπηγήθηκε το 1999 για λογαριασμό της Tirrenia,και μπήκε άμεσα Genoa-Porto Torres-Olbia.To 2004 πέρασε στην διαχείρηση της θυγατρικής Siremar,και το 2006 παροπλίστηκε λόγω της μεγάλης κατανάλωσης του.Το 2008 βρέθηκε λύση για το ασύμφορο αυτό ταχύπλοο (για την Tirrenia) και ναυλώθηκε στην Corsica&Sardinia Ferries και μπήκε στην γραμμή Livorno-Golfo Aranci. :Wink: 

ΥΓ:Το αδελφό του GUIZZO της Τιrrenia,που ανέφερε ο φίλος giorgos_249.Eίναι ξαδελφάκι του Sardinia Express.Η Tirrenia δυστυχώς το έχει σταματησει... :Sad:  
φωτο εδώ:http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/scatto_1994.htm

----------


## Super Jet

ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες για αυτά τα ταχύπλοα που δυστιχώς δεν τα έχουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## SteliosK

To ταχύπλοο Natalie M. τον Μάιο με προορισμό τα νησιά του Αιόλου (Isole Eoli)

DSC_0127.JPG DSC_0128.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφες φωτο!Ειχε παζαρεψει η κραταια CERES το 1998 αυτον τον τυπο ,rodriquez ,υδροπτερυγου,αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν ηταν και πολυ ευχαριστημενη απο τα 3 rodriquez που ειχε και δεν προχορησε το θεμα

----------

